# Just a few today



## Kevinpagan (Apr 26, 2011)

Didn't get to fish this past weekend. Work







. Granger is still producing pretty good. Caught enough for dinner tonight. All fish in the pic are over 10 1/2". Threw back several that didn't make it over the 10 1/2 inch mark. Only had maybe 5 unders all morning. 1/8th oz white/white/chartreuse Jigum Jig once again on plastic condos in 8 to 12 FOW. Smaller fish seemed to of been on the BP's.












----------------------------
yacht rentals..fishing boats..Sport fishing


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice little fish dinner ahead of you.

I'm looking forward to crappie and trout fishing in MO in November. Not looking forward to the cold though.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

nice mess. did you get them around pensacola? Rivers or lakes?


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice catch i will be doing a more crappie fishing this year, good report.


----------



## SnapperJack (May 8, 2008)

Great catch. Were those caught locally around p-cola?


----------

